# Chris Hein (Ensemble, and Solo Strings) User Tips, Questions, Feedback.



## muziksculp (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi,

*Chris Hein* has *Solo Strings*, and *Ensemble Strings* Libraries, Which have lots of special features. I haven't come across any dedicated posts here that discuss how best to use them, plus tips, and suggestions from users.

So, I thought it will be helpful to have this *U**ser Tips* thread so we can share tips, and method for best using these String libraries to obtain great sounding results, and performances.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 1, 2021)

CH-Solo Strings sound so good in the videos.

Have you been able to accomplish this kind of performances, and great sound using them ?


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> CH-Solo Strings sound so good in the videos.
> 
> Have you been able to accomplish this kind of performances, and great sound using them ?



It's definitely possible but takes a lot of effort with all the little details. I usually settle for a middle ground that has less of those details but still sounds good to me


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 1, 2021)

What a beautiful, warm, and expressive strings sound. CH-Ensembles Played in real time !


----------



## chibear (Mar 1, 2021)

I bought the CH winds a couple of years ago and the brass, solo strings, and ensemble strings last Black Friday and have been playing with them ever since. Comments above concerning the need for programming are right on. Out of the box you might be disappointed. To get things started:

I hate keyswitches. There is a choice available to put values into CC#6 to change articulations. I've been using this on all the CH libraries and quite like it. Many articulations are common to ALL CH orchestra libraries so if you set the articulations up the same you're home free. HOWEVER the articulations out of the box are a dog's breakfast so need to be redone. Also on some of the instruments CC#6 (and other CC#s for that matter) have not been programmed so you have to do it manually in Kontakt.

While CC# 11 works great for changing dynamic layers, I have found dividing the dynamics program between CC# 7 and CC #11 gives me more the flexibility of sound colour I am looking for.

Explore noteheads within phrases to give slight emphasis where you want it.

In the solo instruments I need to adjust the true legato programming to get the effect I want (in brass I sometimes turn it off).

Of the ton of articulations you are given, quite a few at this point I can't imagine using, ever. Others do not sound like I would expect for that articulation so consider that when you order your articulations, and don't just pick the name when chosing them.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 1, 2021)

chibear said:


> I bought the CH winds a couple of years ago and the brass, solo strings, and ensemble strings last Black Friday and have been playing with them ever since. Comments above concerning the need for programming are right on. Out of the box you might be disappointed. To get things started:
> 
> I hate keyswitches. There is a choice available to put values into CC#6 to change articulations. I've been using this on all the CH libraries and quite like it. Many articulations are common to ALL CH orchestra libraries so if you set the articulations up the same you're home free. HOWEVER the articulations out of the box are a dog's breakfast so need to be redone. Also on some of the instruments CC#6 (and other CC#s for that matter) have not been programmed so you have to do it manually in Kontakt.
> 
> ...


Hi @chibear ,

Thanks for your feedback, and tips.

I'm just beginning to discover these CH-Strings Libraries. I will post some questions about them in the next few days.

My initial impression after using CH-Ens. Strings for a couple hours, is that they can sound very expressive, and warm. Which is a big +, many String libraries miss those traits.

Hopefully, I will contribute with some useful Tips once I get a good grasp of this library.

Here is my first questions, and more questions will be posted.

Q. Is there a way to control the volume of the Noteheads ? 

i.e. when they are triggered via the keyboard velocity, they sound too loud, I can't find any controls for lowering them to taste. Is it possible to lower/control their volume.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 1, 2021)

chibear said:


> HOWEVER the articulations out of the box are a dog's breakfast so need to be redone.


Can you elaborate on what you mean by 'redone' ? 

What type of edits ?


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi,

Do you think it's a good idea to change the Topic title to : 

*Chris Hein Libraries. Tips, Questions, Feedback. *

Since there are quite a few CH-Libraries. This could serve as a hub for questions, tips, feedback, etc. about CH-Libraries in general. Instead of limiting it to CH-Strings ? or is it more useful to keep it as is, only for CH-Strings ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## chibear (Mar 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @chibear ,
> 
> Thanks for your feedback, and tips.
> 
> ...


Make sure the "stacked" light is on. Also I find that mostly subtle noteheads (like half, quarter, eigth) work best. Don't try to overuse. I might use it once in a phrase


----------



## chibear (Mar 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Can you elaborate on what you mean by 'redone' ?
> 
> What type of edits ?


First of all they need to be re ordered on the details page, then each articulation needs to be programmed for keyboard or x fade etc. according to your chosen workflow.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 1, 2021)

chibear said:


> Make sure the "stacked" light is on. Also I find that mostly subtle noteheads (like half, quarter, eigth) work best. Don't try to overuse. I might use it once in a phrase


Thanks. 

So, I guess there is no way to control the noteheads volume.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 1, 2021)

chibear said:


> First of all they need to be re ordered on the details page, then each articulation needs to be programmed for keyboard or x fade etc. according to your chosen workflow.


Thanks.

Yes, having to change the setting for keyboard or x fade, etc. is a pain to deal with when loading patches. Must make my own presets, and save them. I haven't spent much time with the details page, so I will check it out as well.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 2, 2021)

Wow... Not many users here of CH Strings, and no more tips ? 

Why are they not popular ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2021)

I’m a CH user. I wouldn’t say they are not popular really. The instruments offer a lot of tweakability and are recorded completely dry, which likely means it will take a while longer to grasp the possibilities - when compared to let’s say an Abbey Road One ensemble patch. In turn, it is hard to write down “random” tips in a forum thread like this one, without any specific use cases or musical objectives in mind. So maybe your expectations are a bit high in that regard? A lack of response here does not necessarily equate to unpopularity of the VI 

I’d give it a bit more time and this thread may grow. What really helps is people (users) posting music and noodlings they did with their Chris Hein instruments. Maybe you can think of some kind of creative challenge and see what the response is going to be?


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 3, 2021)

Q. Do you use the built-in CH-Ambiences, or use your own to place the dry CH-Strings samples in a space ? and what Algorithmic reverb, and/or Convolution Reverb works well with the CH- very dry samples ?

Thanks.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2021)

I used to think that switching off Kontakt instruments’ IRs “in general” was the way to go. Switch them off and use my own reverb(s) for ER to “spatialize” instruments. I use EAReverb2 a lot, but also Melda MReverbMB and MTurboReverb. Then for tails I’d use an algorythmic reverb like 7th Heaven or R4.
So in the case of CH instruments, I’d leave the body IR on (of course) and would switch the room/hall one off.

That may actually have been overthinking it. I now just tend to use the internal convolutions, and then on top off those use ER reverbs (on an instrument or section bus) and a global reverb for glueing stuff together (“tails”).

I figure the IRs are there for a reason 
Turns out it is way easier + it sounds better too.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 3, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I used to think that switching off Kontakt instruments’ IRs “in general” was the way to go. Switch them off and use my own reverb(s) for ER to “spatialize” instruments. I use EAReverb2 a lot, but also Melda MReverbMB and MTurboReverb. Then for tails I’d use an algorythmic reverb like 7th Heaven or R4.
> So in the case of CH instruments, I’d leave the body IR on (of course) and would switch the room/hall one off.
> 
> That may actually have been overthinking it. I now just tend to use the internal convolutions, and then on top off those use ER reverbs (on an instrument or section bus) and a global reverb for glueing stuff together (“tails”).
> ...


Hi @doctoremmet ,

Thanks for your helpful feedback.

I have both the body, and Room Convolutions enabled. I can choose from a big variety of body IR presets, which gives me many choices for the character of the strings.

Regarding the Room Convolutions, I was initially thinking it's better to disable it, and use my own, but I found it is not as easy as I initially expected to get a good sound using my own convolution/reverb. So, I'm still experimenting with this detail.

My next test will be to disable the Built-In Room convolutions, and use VSL MIR-Pro, and a high-quality Algorithmic Reverb, I have been doing this with a good degree of success when using Sample Modeling Solo & Ens. Strings, which are also super dry.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> My next test will be to disable the Built-In Room convolutions, and use VSL MIR-Pro, and a high-quality Algorithmic Reverb


Very curious how that turns out. Let us know here!


----------



## muddle (Mar 3, 2021)

*Regarding note heads, click on the EDIT in the note head box and each note length can be extensively changed .... volume,.. fade out/in, ... delay in/out . Save the new setting as needed. No 'live" change though.

Muddle*


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 3, 2021)

muddle said:


> *Regarding note heads, click on the EDIT in the note head box and each note length can be extensively changed .... volume,.. fade out/in, ... delay in/out . Save the new setting as needed. No 'live" change though.
> 
> Muddle*


I don't see any EDIT in the note head box in the CH-Ensemble Strings. I also referred to the user guide, and there is no mention of an EDIT feature for the Note Heads.

Here is what the Note Heads Box shows in CH-Ensemble Strings :


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 3, 2021)

@muddle,

OK. The Note Head EDIT is available in the CH-Solo Strings, and other Solo Instruments. 

But not in the CH-String Ensembles.

Thanks.  

Here it is in the Solo Violin :


----------



## Trevor Meier (Mar 10, 2021)

One use-case for me is Philip Glass-style multi-note repetitions. Anyone have any demos/samples/experience with this kind of playing using CH Ensemble? (or solos for that matter...)

Here's an example of what I'm going for:



Dan Light said:


> Anyone got a good workflow for getting the kind of legato ostinatos found in a piece like this?


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 10, 2021)

Trevor Meier said:


> One use-case for me is Philip Glass-style multi-note repetitions. Anyone have any demos/samples/experience with this kind of playing using CH Ensemble? (or solos for that matter...)
> 
> Here's an example of what I'm going for:


I haven't tried achieving this type of string performance using CH Ens. Strings, but I think it might be possible, especially if you layer some of the solo strings with the ensembles to get a more intimate sound. 

I can give it some of my time to see what I get. I actually like this type of Philip Glass string ostinato performances, very enjoyable to listen to. 

Do you have any of the Chris Hein Strings (Ens. and/or Solo) ? 

Have you tried achieving this with CH Strings ? or other String libraries ?


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 10, 2021)

Trevor Meier said:


> One use-case for me is Philip Glass-style multi-note repetitions. Anyone have any demos/samples/experience with this kind of playing using CH Ensemble? (or solos for that matter...)
> 
> Here's an example of what I'm going for:


I don't have the ensemble library, so grain of salt, but from my experience with the rest of the Hein orchestra they can handle things like that very well because they offer so many different subtle ways of affecting the sound. For example you have the "note heads" option which overlays a phase-aligned attack at the start of each note including legato, which includes round robins. Or you can use short notes with legato transitions which would also have round robins. There are many ways of doing things with Hein libraries


----------



## Trevor Meier (Mar 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I can give it some of my time to see what I get. I actually like this type of Philip Glass string ostinato performances, very enjoyable to listen to.
> 
> Do you have any of the Chris Hein Strings (Ens. and/or Solo) ?
> 
> Have you tried achieving this with CH Strings ? or other String libraries ?


I don’t have any Chris Hein libs yet. I’m considering them for this use case and as a general-purpose scoring library.

I’ve tried this style of scoring with BBCSO and SCS, my two main string libraries. The results are decent for a temp mock-up but not persuasive exposed, which is what I’m hoping to achieve.

It would be amazing if you could try this style with CH! It would really help with my decision. I’d be super grateful!


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 10, 2021)

Trevor Meier said:


> I don’t have any Chris Hein libs yet. I’m considering them for this use case and as a general-purpose scoring library.
> 
> I’ve tried this style of scoring with BBCSO and SCS, my two main string libraries. The results are decent for a temp mock-up but not persuasive exposed, which is what I’m hoping to achieve.
> 
> It would be amazing if you could try this style with CH! It would really help with my decision. I’d be super grateful!


I haven't used CH-Ens. & Solo Strings extensively, so I'm going to have to spend some time experimenting with these libraries, they are quite capable from my initial impressions when I used them briefly. So, if you are not in a big rush, and can wait a few days. I will try to see if they are up to the task.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Mar 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I haven't used CH-Ens. & Solo Strings extensively, so I'm going to have to spend some time experimenting with these libraries, they are quite capable from my initial impressions when I used them briefly. So, if you are not in a big rush, and can wait a few days. I will try to see if they are up to the task.


Fantastic, thank you!


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi,

I have been experimenting with the Chris Hein Ensemble Strings library, my primary objective was to find out the best way to make them sound as good, and natural as possible, without using the built-in Instrument body, or Room IR options, and rather use the raw samples he had recorded.

So, the good news is I found a working formula that seems to produce the sound quality that is very good, and satisfactory to my ears.

I had to use the good old VSL MIR-PRO, with a lot of custom settings for a specific venue, this helped make the super dry samples of Chris Hein Ens. Strings sound more alive, real, and natural, also used the venue to place the section in it's concert position, the venue also seems to absorb/filter out some of the harsher high frequencies that are just over the top in the raw dry samples. I'm finding MIR-Pro more, and more useful these days than I thought in the past, and it's very useful to be used with any library, not just VSL, and even for mic'd real performance recordings. Depending on the venue used, and the mic proximity to the source, and other factors a lot of customization to taste can be achieved.

The second part of the acoustics is to use a splash of FabFilter's Pro-R Algorithmic Reverb. These two Acoustic treatments seem to work very nicely on many libraries I have tested, including the super dry Sample Modeling Solo & Ens. Strings.

And finally a bit of EQ depending on what is needed to the source, helped get things to sound just right.

I will be testing CH-Ensemble Strings, and CH-Solo Strings over the weekend, and hopefully my time spent testing them will help me, and other forum members enjoy using Chris Hein Strings, and his other sample libraries, much more in case you are not paying too much attention to these libraries.

I also have his Brass, and Woodwind libraries, but haven't used them yet.  I'm hoping they will be super useful, and sound very good once I get to test them. 

If anyone is using CH-Brass, and Woodwinds, I'm interested to read your feedback on this thread. (Thanks).

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 12, 2021)

Trevor Meier said:


> Fantastic, thank you!


Hi @Trevor Meier,

I will be testing CH-Ens. & Solo Strings during this weekend, to find out if they can emulate the strings in the Phillip Glass track you posted. I will update you on my initial results next week.

Have a Great Weekend,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi,

Here is a simple, yet very useful tip for Chris Hein Strings users.

*TIP :*

When using the short articulations, i.e. Spiccatto 5 , using the Keyboard as the dynamics option, you will notice if you play some fortissimo velocities you will get a super loud, kind of annoying layer that messes up the whole vibe of playability.

This is easily fixed, by setting the Max Dynamics value to i.e. 85, instead of the default value of 127, which was the reason I was triggering those annoying bursts of loud shorts that I didn't want to be triggered when playing the Spicc. patch. It took me a while to notice this parameter, so hopefully this is a helpful little tip.

Here is a pic showing the Max Dynamic Parameter box in the GUI. You can also note that I had changed some of the ADSR parameters to taste, so don't forget these can be very helpful to tweak your sound/playability to your taste. Also use the Dynamics Curve parameter to adjust the response of the Instrument to your keyboard's velocity curve.


----------



## Rob (Mar 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is a simple, yet very useful tip for Chris Hein Strings users.
> 
> ...


Muzicsculp, I'd like to know if lowering the highest velocity level simply compresses the dynamics, but we're still able to reach all the layers up to the ff, or we're actually cutting off those extreme layer(s)?


----------



## Rob (Mar 13, 2021)

By the way, I only have the Compact edition, but I believe the working is the same as the full one...


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 13, 2021)

Rob said:


> Muzicsculp, I'd like to know if lowering the highest velocity level simply compresses the dynamics, but we're still able to reach all the layers up to the ff, or we're actually cutting off those extreme layer(s)?


Hi @Rob ,

I found that when playing the Spiccatto articulations at velocities over 100, the samples triggered have quite a very loud, and over the top sound that I found quite exaggerated, and not realistic to my ears. Hence, I decided to limit my triggered velocity to 100, or below. I think CH might have made these very loud, and over the top samples available if they are needed, maybe for some type of trailer tracks, I don't really feel I need them.

So, in short, Yes setting the high velocity to a lower value will be cutting off those extreme layer, it is not compressing the dynamic layers, but limiting the high values you can trigger. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Rob (Mar 13, 2021)

Thank you... 
After a series of disappointing purchases I’m happy to say this was a good and immediately rewarding one. Once I have the funds I think I’ll upgrade to full.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 13, 2021)

Rob said:


> Thank you...
> After a series of disappointing purchases I’m happy to say this was a good and immediately rewarding one. Once I have the funds I think I’ll upgrade to full.


By the way, if you have VSL MIR-Pro you can take CH libraries to the next level in terms of sonic quality. I would have not been as excited, and satisfied as I am now with CH Libraries, if I didn't have VSL's MIR-Pro, with multiple venue options to test with.


----------



## Rob (Mar 13, 2021)

I don‘t have MirPro, but one of the reasons I like CHStrings is exactly the opposite... for the extremely close sound I see fit for
those pop/jazz productions. Something not many other libraries can do.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 13, 2021)

Rob said:


> I don‘t have MirPro, but one of the reasons I like CHStrings is exactly the opposite... for the extremely close sound I see fit for
> those pop/jazz productions like few other libraries.


You can still achieve a very close/intimate sound using MIR-Pro, but it surely enhances the sonic quality of the raw CH-Samples, you can decide how you wish to use them in your tracks, it's very flexible.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 13, 2021)

Just to add to this, I would have not used CH-Libraries if I didn't use MIR-Pro, that's how crucial I feel it is.


----------



## Rob (Mar 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Just to add to this, I would have not used CH-Libraries if I didn't use MIR-Pro, that's how crucial I feel it is.


I believe that, being so close and relatively reflections-free, they lend themselves well to many different kinds of treatment...


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 13, 2021)

Rob said:


> I believe that, being so close and relatively reflections-free, they lend themselves well to many different kinds of treatment...


Yes, and with varying degrees of good/satisfactory results depending on the treatment one chooses.


----------



## Rob (Mar 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, and with varying degrees of good/satisfactory results depending on the treatment one chooses.


You can see that I'm trying to ignore the temptation of the plugin that you keep instilling in your replies...


----------



## Rob (Mar 13, 2021)

A recent thread about "the lark ascending" by W. Williams made me want to try this kind of sound with the CH compact strings... sordino (simulated, but not bad) orchestra strings and solo violin. 
View attachment Lark.mp3


----------



## Trevor Meier (Mar 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Trevor Meier,
> 
> I will be testing CH-Ens. & Solo Strings during this weekend, to find out if they can emulate the strings in the Phillip Glass track you posted. I will update you on my initial results next week.
> 
> ...


How did it go? What are your impressions after giving it a try?


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 15, 2021)

Trevor Meier said:


> How did it go? What are your impressions after giving it a try?


Hi @Trevor Meier ,

My initial impressions after using CH-Strings for a few quality hours, and listening to the Philip Glass track quite a few times to better analyze it, I felt that the Solo CH-Strings especially the Violin, and Cello are able to play this type of fast paced, Short-Legato style ostinato pattern very nicely.

I think the Philip Glass track (The Robots) is made up of a small number of string players, maybe a Quintet. I'm not sure if there is a D.Bass in the track, but regardless, I think the CH-Solo Instruments are quite able to play this type of articulations, and are more suitable than the CH-Ensemble Strings for this type of track. 

I used MIR-Pro, and disabled both the Body, and Venue Built-In Impulses of the library. To be able to work with the raw samples, and apply my own processing via MIR-Pro , and Fabfilter's Pro-R Algorithmic Reverb for the reverb tails. 

I will post some more details, and audio tests so you can get a better idea of the instruments in action, maybe later today or tomorrow. 

This has been a very productive, and interesting experience for me, since I needed to dig deeper into my CH-Libraries, especially the strings, and see what they can offer. They have been sitting comfortably idle on my SSDs for quite a while, so your post helped me finally put them to work, and discover them. (Thanks).  

Cheers,
Muziksculp 

Here is the Philip Glass (The Robot) track again, for convenience :


----------



## Trevor Meier (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks @muziksculp - great to hear your thoughts so far. Eagerly awaiting your audio tests & more details!


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi @Trevor Meier ,

Here is a very short audio clip of CH-Solo Strings. It has a bit of the Ostinato Shorts played legato, P. Glass style by the violin. 

I will comment more about my experience with CH Strings, and post more audio clips along the way. 

There are some positive aspects, and negative aspects I have been discovering about this library. I will comment on this in another post. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp 

View attachment CH-Str PG Test 1.mp3


----------



## Trevor Meier (Mar 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Trevor Meier ,
> 
> Here is a very short audio clip of CH-Solo Strings. It has a bit of the Ostinato Shorts played legato, P. Glass style by the violin.
> 
> View attachment CH-Str PG Test 1.mp3


Thanks so much for putting this together! At first glance the legato is less smooth and a bit more robotic than the original recording (of course... hard to match recorded strings). This is really helpful to hear in context.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 15, 2021)

Trevor Meier said:


> Thanks so much for putting this together! At first glance the legato is less smooth and a bit more robotic than the original recording (of course... hard to match recorded strings). This is really helpful to hear in context.


You are very Welcome ! 

It can be made to sound less robotic, but needs more work to do that. 

I will post more comments about my experience with the library so far, to give you a more detailed picture of what I think about it. 

Hint, I would not rush to buy this library at this point. You might want to look at other options. 

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Mar 15, 2021)

Very helpful - thank you!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is a simple, yet very useful tip for Chris Hein Strings users.
> 
> ...


Thats what I also experience - the weird velocity behavior and the "body"-feature - sounds so bad to me. Thanks for all your testing - very helpful to enjoy a library which disappoints me first


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 17, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Thats what I also experience - the weird velocity behavior and the "body"-feature - sounds so bad to me. Thanks for all your testing - very helpful to enjoy a library which disappoints me first


Hi @Sunny Schramm ,

I'm glad this Tip was helpful.

I'm still trying to evaluate this library, I like some parts of the library, but I would say that overall I have mixed feelings about the CH-libraries. I will post more about this in the near future. 

Maybe I need to spend more time to get better at using these CH-Libraries, so if there are CH-Library users that are very happy with them, any feedback, tips, that can help other users to achieve better results would be very welcome on this thread. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi,

I have been unable to use the long-Legato mode to produce any convincing Portamento when using CH-Ensemble Strings. Spent more than a couple hours messing around, trying so many variations of the Legato parameters that can be edited, artificial legato, true legato, ..etc. nothing works properly to produce satisfactory results. Quite frustrating.

This is one of the issues I have with this library. There are other issues I will be posting soon.

If anyone using CH-Ensemble Strings (full version), is able to enjoy producing some nice sounding portamentos in the long-legato mode, please enlighten me with how, and maybe an audio example. I also have issues with setting the Long-Legato to be triggered via the sustain pedal, pressing the sustain pedal interrupts (almost mutes) the note that was playing in the Short-Legato mode, so totally unusable functionality.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm also curious if the CH-Strings Libraries need an update since I'm using Kontakt 6, and they were developed on much earlier version of Kontakt. (maybe 5, or even ver. 4) ? This could be one reason the libraries are not performing properly, but I'm not sure.

I noticed that many of the YouTube videos showing CH-Ens. Strings were posted 2, 3, and even 4 years ago. Not much posted this year, or a year ago. Especially no user videos, mostly reviewers, or CH site old videos. 

Any feedback about this ?

Thanks.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I'm also curious if the CH-Strings Libraries need an update since I'm using Kontakt 6, and they were developed on much earlier version of Kontakt. (maybe 5, or even ver. 4) ? This could be one reason the libraries are not performing properly, but I'm not sure.
> 
> I noticed that many of the YouTube videos showing CH-Ens. Strings were posted 2, 3, and even 4 years ago. Not much posted this year, or a year ago. Especially no user videos, mostly reviewers, or CH site old videos.
> 
> ...


no problems here - runs perfect and its downwards compatible - so I dont believe or see the reason for an update. there are a lot much older libraries which where still sold and used as they were released.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 18, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> no problems here - runs perfect and its downwards compatible - so I dont believe or see the reason for an update. there are a lot much older libraries which where still sold and used as they were released.


Do you mean you have no problem producing a nice long portamento using CH-Ens. Strings Long Legato mode ?


----------



## Rob (Mar 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Do you mean you have no problem producing a nice long portamento using CH-Ens. Strings Long Legato mode ?


Muzik, I don't use the long legatos, but editing the parameters in "artificial legato" is where I think there are many possibilities of having good portamentos...


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 18, 2021)

Rob said:


> Muzik, I don't use the long legatos, but editing the parameters in "artificial legato" is where I think there are many possibilities of having good portamentos...


Very interesting. Thanks. 

Any more feedback, or elaboration on this ?

i.e. Any tips on How to you use the artificial legato feature ?

Which articulation/s do you use for good results ? do you have it set to the short-legato option ?

Which parameters do you edit to obtain good sounding portamentos when using the artificial legato option ? 

How do you trigger the portamento when using the short-legato mode ?


Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Rob (Mar 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Very interesting. Thanks.
> 
> Any more feedback, or elaboration on this ?
> 
> ...


I will gladly reply to all of your questions, and maybe do a little video, but now wife is coming home and I have to set dinner (home made pizza)


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 18, 2021)

Rob said:


> I will gladly reply to all of your questions, and maybe do a little video, but now wife is coming home and I have to set dinner (home made pizza)


Thanks. That would be a nice treat. 

Enjoy your home made pizza  (Smells Good) !


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 18, 2021)

Rob said:


> I will gladly reply to all of your questions, and maybe do a little video, but now wife is coming home and I have to set dinner (home made pizza)


That is some good husbanding right there.


----------



## Rob (Mar 19, 2021)

So, here is a little, very raw video of how I use the legato/portamento in CH Ensemble Strings Compact. Should work in the complete edition too...
Disclaimer: everything I do is by ear, I have no technical understanding of the math behind the script, so take it with a grain of salt; a more technically savvy user could correct me. 
This process, however, works for me. The True Legato scripts are enabled but I keep them at zero, I often find that true legato transitions get in the way instead of helping the phrasing.
View attachment CHstrings_Leg-Port.mp4


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 19, 2021)

Rob said:


> So, here is a little, very raw video of how I use the legato/portamento in CH Ensemble Strings Compact. Should work in the complete edition too...
> Disclaimer: everything I do is by ear, I have no technical understanding of the math behind the script, so take it with a grain of salt; a more technically savvy user could correct me.
> This process, however, works for me. The True Legato scripts are enabled but I keep them at zero, I often find that true legato transitions get in the way instead of helping the phrasing.
> View attachment CHstrings_Leg-Port.mp4


Hi @Rob ,

Thank You Very Much for your time, and effort in explaining the way you use the Artificial Legato in CH-Strings Compact to achieve a nice portamento. This is super helpful.  

How did you discover this ? You must have spent quite a long time experimenting with the Legato editing page, especially setting all the true legato parameters to their min. values. I don't think I would have thought of that, also keeping all of the three legato types enabled. This is a very valuable tip, I'm glad you posted this, I'm sure other CH-Strings Library users will also benefit from it. 

I will try this, and report back on this thread. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Rob (Mar 19, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Rob ,
> 
> Thank You Very Much for your time, and effort in explaining the way you use the Artificial Legato in CH-Strings Compact to achieve a nice portamento. This is super helpful.
> 
> ...


you're welcome, muziksculp... it took me a few hours to come to this conclusions. I was trying to simplify the thing, by ruling out every possible interference from the real transitions, so I thought of a "vanilla" setting from which to build. I started then to modify values one by one, paying attention to the changes heard while moving the different parameters. It's just one of the ways one can do it though, other users will have different opinions.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi @Rob,

Here some feedback trying to implement your instruction as per your video.

OK, I spent around an hour messing around with Artificial Legato settings, trying to get a decent portamento, so far, it has not bee possible, I found it quite difficult to achieve anything I like in terms of a nice realistic sounding portamento.

I'm also wondering, if you have all the legato types enabled, how do you trigger the portamento when needed, and then disable it for playing without portamento ?

I know you can assign any of the Artificial legato parameters to sliders, but that makes it very difficult to tweak in real time, since the various values the CC values it goes through can create some odd results.

I tried assigning the Artificial Legato enable button to a CC#, to control it's status, so I can enable-disable the portamento, but when I change from enabled-to-disabled state, the status-switching process disrupts the audio of the note that is playing, so that is not a good way to do it. I have both the short, and long Legato modes enabled.

If you think I'm doing something wrong, or have some additional tips I can give them a try.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 19, 2021)

Update on Portamento Functionality. CH-Ensemble Strings.

OK, so I decided to try a different approach, I enabled only the True-Legato Long option.

Then discovered which parameter was controlling the Portamento to be active or not, I discovered that the 'Volume' Parameter in the True-Legato options when turned to around 9, or 10 makes the portamento audible, and playable, when tuned to below zero values, it is not audible, so I assigned a CC# to the 'Volume' Parameter, that seems to have solved the issue I mentioned above trying to enable-disable portamento via the True-Legato switch.

Also Note that the VOLUME parameter which controls the volume of the Legato transitions is not available for the Short, and Artificial Legatos, so using the Long-Legato mode has the advantage of controlling the Legato-Transition volume.

The values shown in the pic below seem to produce a reasonably good sounding portamento effect. I will continue experimenting with this library, and discover other hidden features.

If anyone has any tips regarding CH-Strings (Solo, Ensemble), please feel free to contribute to this thread.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## John Longley (Mar 20, 2021)

Rob said:


> So, here is a little, very raw video of how I use the legato/portamento in CH Ensemble Strings Compact. Should work in the complete edition too...
> Disclaimer: everything I do is by ear, I have no technical understanding of the math behind the script, so take it with a grain of salt; a more technically savvy user could correct me.
> This process, however, works for me. The True Legato scripts are enabled but I keep them at zero, I often find that true legato transitions get in the way instead of helping the phrasing.
> View attachment CHstrings_Leg-Port.mp4


This is great, and it is very easy to lose your sanity in these settings. Sometimes I think it sounds terrible, then I go to another library and realize it was pretty solid.


muziksculp said:


> Update on Portamento Functionality. CH-Ensemble Strings.
> 
> OK, so I decided to try a different approach, I enabled only the True-Legato Long option.
> 
> ...


portamento is triggered by default with sustain pedal.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 20, 2021)

John Longley said:


> portamento is triggered by default with sustain pedal.


Oh.. Thanks , I didn't know about that. 

I will check it out.


----------



## John Longley (Mar 20, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Oh.. Thanks , I didn't know about that.
> 
> I will check it out.


In my experience, the trick is to press the sustain pedal after the first note, and before the second-- but to really ensure you hit the dynamic of the second note on a lower dynamic than you might think you want. You can change it by tweaking the settings, but the default works pretty well with this in mind.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 20, 2021)

When I press the Sustain Pedal, while playing a sustained sound in short-Legato mode, to trigger the portamento, the legato note that is playing is interrupted, as if a Note-Off command is sent to it. 

I'm not sure why this is happening, any idea what could be causing this issue ?

Thanks.


----------



## John Longley (Mar 20, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> When I press the Sustain Pedal, while playing a sustained sound in short-Legato mode, to trigger the portamento, the legato note that is playing is interrupted, as if a Note-Off command is sent to it.
> 
> I'm not sure why this is happening, any idea what could be causing this issue ?
> 
> Thanks.


Have you significantly altered your settings  I would watch the CH guide videos. It works as advertised, but requires some practice or editing the settings to taste.
You can hear the default behaviour here at 5:05


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 20, 2021)

John Longley said:


> In my experience, the trick is to press the sustain pedal after the first note, and before the second-- but to really ensure you hit the dynamic of the second note on a lower dynamic than you might think you want. You can change it by tweaking the settings, but the default works pretty well with this in mind.


I tried doing this. 

OK, so. I press the sustain pedal, play the first legato note (Not Portatmento) , then the second note gets portamento while still pressing the sustain pedal, then when I release the sustain pedal, it cuts off the portamento note. So, still not usable for me.


----------



## John Longley (Mar 20, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I tried doing this.
> 
> OK, so. I press the sustain pedal, play the first legato note (Not Portatmento) , then the second note gets portamento while still pressing the sustain pedal, then when I release the sustain pedal, it cuts off the portamento note. So, still not usable for me.


Not cutting it off here. Press the sustain pedal after you initiate the first note-- release anytime after the second note is played. There are two dynamics for the portamento itself, and usually a low velocity for the second note yields better results, but you can tweak the volume in settings. It isn't "perfect", but it certainly works well with practice.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 20, 2021)

Anytime I press the sustain pedal, it interrupts/stops the note that is playing. As if it is sending a Note-Off command. Maybe it's something in the settings. I don't know. 

I'm using the vanilla preset from CH-Library, no custom settings that I have done. This is very strange.


----------



## John Longley (Mar 20, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Anytime I press the sustain pedal, it interrupts/stops the note that is playing. As if it is sending a Note-Off command. Maybe it's something in the settings. I don't know.
> 
> I'm using the vanilla preset from CH-Library, no custom settings that I have done. This is very strange.


@Chris Hein any ideas?


----------



## Rob (Mar 20, 2021)

John Longley said:


> This is great, and it is very easy to lose your sanity in these settings. Sometimes I think it sounds terrible, then I go to another library and realize it was pretty solid.
> 
> portamento is triggered by default with sustain pedal.


hey thank you John, works very well here. My bad habit of not reading manuals...


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi, 

OK. Continuing my CH-Ens. Strings portamento testing. 

I found that the sustain-pedal issue is happening when I use the two full-ens. Patches Labeled. 
CH-Ens. Strings All Mix Full Mid, and CH-Ens. Strings All Mix Full Low. , I didn't have this issue when using the CH-Ens. Strings All Mix Full High patch. 

So, something is buggy with the other two patches. I might just delete the library, and re-download it via my Best Service account, which is where I purchased it from, to see if this will fix these issues. 

I also tested the CH-Solo Cello, to see if the sustain-pedal issue was present, but it was not, it played the portamento as expected when I pressed the sustain-pedal, so it must be something buggy with the CH-Ens. Strings library. I think re-installing the library might be my best option to see if that fixes the issues. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi,

OK, Re-Downloaded, and installed CH-Ensemble Strings from Best Service. Deleted my installed version. 

Sadly, I still have the same issues with the Sustain Pedal for the full ens. patches I mentioned above. 

I will try to get @Chris Hein Hein Support, or maybe he can provide some feedback about the issues I'm having with these patches. 

By the way, if anyone is using Chris Hein Ens. Strings (full version). Can you please test the 
CH-Ens. Strings All Mix Full Mid, and CH-Ens. Strings All Mix Full Low. Patches, using the Sustain Pedal when loading a Long sustained patches, i.e. the Dynamic Expressive Long.  to test if the sustained note gets silenced/cut-off when pressing the sustain pedal, making sure short legato is enabled, and long legato enabled via pedal. 

Thanks.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi,

I had to re-edit this post, after testing again, I found out it didn't fix the issue. Sorry for the confusion. 

I will keep trying. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 20, 2021)

It looks like I'm going to give up on getting any decent Portamento functionality in CH-Ens. Strings. I think I wasted enough time trying to get it to work for me. I got to move on.

I have many other strings libraries that offer much better portamento, without all the convoluted parameters.

@Chris Hein ,

I would appreciate some feedback on this if you want to keep your library reputation on a high-rating, so far, I'm quite unahppay with the results of your portamento implementation. I would be glad to change my mind if you participate in this thread, and show how this is not the case, and how best to use Portamento in your CH-Ens. Strings Libray. So far it's a failure for me.


----------



## Ifness (Mar 21, 2021)

Concerning the sustain pedal and portamento, from my limited experience with the ensemble strings and solo violin (my only Chris Hein libraries), the results are best when keyboard mode is used exclusively instead of trying to control dynamics with CC11. In fact everything seems to work better in pure keyboard mode: legato, portamentos, glissandos. For dynamic changes, use CC7. You miss out on going through the dynamic layers, but everything else works so much better. I picked up the technique after being frustrated with trying to use a breath controller with the library and then closely studying a couple of the product demo videos that show the corresponding midi data of the music in the demos. In the videos, only keyboard velocity and CC7 are used.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi,

Here is a short video showing the issue with CH-Ensemble Strings Full Mid patch, this issue is also present in the CH-Ensemble Strings Full Low patch, when using the sustain pedal, I also show CH-Ensemble Strings Full Hi Patch, playing the same notes, and sustain pedal data, without the glitch you will hear, where the Sustain pedal is released, and the sustained note is cutoff by the release of the Sustain Pedal in the Full-Mid version.

Each patch is played looping twice, so you can hear each patch twice. I had to transpose the Full-Hi version down an octave so they play the same notes.

I used CC7 for dynamic control, using Keyboard as the input option, rather than the expression/ CC11 option. to trigger the Portamento. This works better for triggering the portamento via the sustain pedal, which enables the long-legato transition for the portamento.

So, surely something is buggy with the CH-Ensemble Strings Full Mid-Patch, and CH-Ens. Strings Low Patch. both have the same problem when using the sustain pedal.

Hope this is helpful. 

CH-Ens. Strings Full-Mid track (Blue)
CH-Ens. Strings Full-Hi track (Magenta) 

View attachment CH Ens Str Sustain Pedal Issue.mp4


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi,

Here is a little tip I got from Chris Hein regarding how to best use the CH-Full Ens. Strings, given there are issues with the sustain pedal behavior in the full Ens. Mid, and Low preset patches.

TIP : Use the* Full Ensemble Hi* patch, then transpose each articulation down an octave. That way you can play the lower and higher ranges on your keyboard using this patch, then make sure you save the edited version as a preset. The Low, and Mid version are buggy.

Here is a pic showing the transposition by -12 for a specific articulation. You need to do this for all articulations, and save it as a preset.

I will post more feedback, and tips on these libraries as I continue to discover them further.

By the way the CH Full Ensemble patch is one of the most wonderful sounding, and expressive full ensemble patches I have used.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi,

I should also add, that to play the Portamento Long-Legato articulation when pressing the Sustain Pedal, it is best to use the 'Keyboard' Dynamic option, instead of the other options. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Laurance (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi to all, 

I tried to contact Chris Hein on his official site one year ago for the same problem, never got a reply for ....

I own many of his libraries.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 22, 2021)

Laurance said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I tried to contact Chris Hein on his official site one year ago for the same problem, never got a reply for ....
> 
> I own many of his libraries.


Hi @Laurance 

He replied to my email, so hope my post above is helpful. 

I will be posting more Tips, and feedback on my experience with CH Ens. & Solo String libraries on this thread. So, if you have any contributions, questions, tips, feedback, demos, ..etc. please post it here. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 22, 2021)

So are you going to retract you earlier statement in another thread where you dissuade people from getting this library, because Chris Hein hadn’t responded in a timely fashion that suited you?


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 22, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> So are you going to retract you earlier statement in another thread where you dissuade people from getting this library, because Chris Hein hadn’t responded in a timely fashion that suited you?


Yes


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 22, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yes


Cool ❤️


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 22, 2021)

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/chris-hein-ensemble-strings-your-opinion.90194/post-4788577


----------



## Chris Hein (Mar 22, 2021)

Hello guys,
I'm sorry I didn't see this post earlier.
Thanks musiksculp for opening it and pointing me here.

I apologise if I don't always respond to support requests.
I don't have any 24/7 support department, I'm doing it on my own and sometimes its simply too much,
when I'm busy with other video, music or show productions.
You can always (try to) reach me at: [email protected]

It's so interesting to see what kind of experiences you have with my instruments.
There are many different ways to work with sample libraries.
I tried to cover some of them, and made the instruments as customisable as possible,
and I love to learn from you to improve the features and functions.

I'll try to comment to some of the issues you mention.
But first, this post forced me to finally start to produce some "How To" video tutorials.
(Which I'm actually planning since years🙈)
So thank you all for your interest in my products.

Chris Hein


----------



## Chris Hein (Mar 22, 2021)

Here is a video about: "How to - Use Legato & Portamento in CH-Ensemble Strings"


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 22, 2021)

Chris Hein said:


> Hello guys,
> I'm sorry I didn't see this post earlier.
> Thanks musiksculp for opening it and pointing me here.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

It's great to have you join us here on VI-C, and contribute to this topic. 

Looking forward to some How-To video tutorials. (Thanks). 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Laurance (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi Chris, thanks a lot for replying, I wish we will get a good results 

@musiksculp: thanks for sharing

Regards


----------



## lychee (Mar 22, 2021)

I take this thread to report another problem with CH S&ES.
It seems that the repeat articulation has a hard time synchronizing with the tempo when the round robin is activated (only every second note is in sync).
I also take this opportunity to say that it would be good to have the round robin option on more than two notes (I don't ask to re-sample the entire library, a script will suffice, eh! ) and on the entire Chris Hein orchestral range (the option does not exist on woodwinds and brass).


----------



## Chris Hein (Mar 25, 2021)

lychee said:


> I take this thread to report another problem with CH S&ES.
> It seems that the repeat articulation has a hard time synchronizing with the tempo when the round robin is activated (only every second note is in sync).
> I also take this opportunity to say that it would be good to have the round robin option on more than two notes (I don't ask to re-sample the entire library, a script will suffice, eh! ) and on the entire Chris Hein orchestral range (the option does not exist on woodwinds and brass).


You should see the repetition as a kind of bonus articulation.
This is not a phrase library.
Yes, turn the round robin off, when using the repetitions.

I agree with you, it would be great to have more options on more instruments.

Chris Hein


chibear said:


> First of all they need to be re ordered on the details page, then each articulation needs to be programmed for keyboard or x fade etc. according to your chosen workflow.


@chibear,
Would you say it makes sense to offer different kind of presets for different workflows?
It would be easy to save all instruments again with all articulations set to X-Fade instead of Velocity.

There are so many different ways to work with VI's.
Its great to see, that you have you way of working and found the options to customize the instrument the way you want it.

I tried to include as much as possible features, to customize the instruments according to your workflow.
e.G. Using CC6 instead of keyswitches to change articulations is great.

If I know better, which way you all want the instruments to react, I can offer new presets.
However, I think its actually easy to customize the instrument and re-save them as your own preset.


muziksculp said:


> When using the short articulations, i.e. Spiccatto 5 , using the Keyboard as the dynamics option, you will notice if you play some fortissimo velocities you will get a super loud, kind of annoying layer that messes up the whole vibe of playability.
> 
> This is easily fixed, by setting the Max Dynamics value to i.e. 85, instead of the default value of 127, ....


Personally I love these, super loud, ugly and scratchy notes.
Yes, they sound like a wrong played note, but in a larger context, they really spice up the overall sound.
Actually its easy to avoid them by just playing at softer velocities.

My instruments go to 11!
I asked most of the players, if they remember Spinal Tap and forced them to play the loudest note at 11.



Chris Hein


----------



## Pianolando (Mar 25, 2021)

To me the super loud FF layers are a feature, not a bug. One of the unique points about CH string libraries is that it has more recorded velocity layers than almost any other string libraries. Then you can get those over the top loud sounds, that real strings definitly can produce. If you don’t want them, just play softer.


----------



## Laurance (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello,

Is it possible to get a patch like the performance legato found in chambre strings library of concurrence ?

a fast play strings with mixed articulations ?

IE: legato-portamento-attack-transition-vibrato on/off ....

regards.


----------



## chibear (Mar 25, 2021)

Chris Hein said:


> @chibear,
> Would you say it makes sense to offer different kind of presets for different workflows?
> It would be easy to save all instruments again with all articulations set to X-Fade instead of Velocity.
> 
> ...


Thanks for coming on to reply to us.

An x-fade on all articulations preset would have sped up the initial setup; however the real time waster was re-ordering the articulations. The list is presented randomly without a logical order so time is wasted searching for related articulations. For instance, the 2 pizzicatos and 2 col legnos are listed wide apart so you have to search for each and this takes a LOT of time on each instrument.

I was going to email on this but if there is a solution everyone can see it. Is there a way either by CC# or host automation so you can change from Legato Short to Polyphon? As an example I am writing a tune that uses the cellos in pyramid entries (polyphon) where later I would like to use Legato Short in a homophonic lyrical passage. It seems now I have to run 2 tracks: one Poly, one Legato Short. This also exists in Brass and Winds.

Slightly off topic, but still related to your libraries and similar, in your brass (which are absolutely lovely IMO) is there a way to select mutes and turn them on and off via CC# or host automation. Right now it looks again like I need a separate track for each mute and open sounds.

Irrespective of the above, I love these libraries. Because of the flexibility you have built in I can tailor them to for the workflow I could only up until now only dream of and with the possibilities for altering articulations and control over legato I can produce passages that come closer in color variation and nuance to what I hear in my head than I have ever experienced on a DAW before. Thank you.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi,

Regarding the Sustain-Pedal issue I posted about earlier, which was buggy in the Strings Ensemble Full-Mid and Strings Ensemble Full-Low. Patches. Chris Hein has fixed this issue by emailing me new scripts that I replaced in the samples folder, he will be replacing these files in the Best Service Downloads. So, if you have this issue, I would recommend you re-download these files from the Best Service site. 

These files are the (.nkc), and (.nkr) files that reside in the Samples Folder. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Chris Hein (Mar 25, 2021)

chibear said:


> Thanks for coming on to reply to us.
> 
> An x-fade on all articulations preset would have sped up the initial setup; however the real time waster was re-ordering the articulations. The list is presented randomly without a logical order so time is wasted searching for related articulations. For instance, the 2 pizzicatos and 2 col legnos are listed wide apart so you have to search for each and this takes a LOT of time on each instrument.


A snapshop with all articulations set to X-Fade would be easy to provide with a future update.
But you can also save your own instruments or snapshots.This has to be done only once.

You should click on the articulation name at the top of the interface instead of using the dropdown in the overview page.
You are right, the order in the drop down menu is a bit confusing. to be honest, I don't know why.


chibear said:


> I was going to email on this but if there is a solution everyone can see it. Is there a way either by CC# or host automation so you can change from Legato Short to Polyphon? As an example I am writing a tune that uses the cellos in pyramid entries (polyphon) where later I would like to use Legato Short in a homophonic lyrical passage. It seems now I have to run 2 tracks: one Poly, one Legato Short. This also exists in Brass and Winds.


You know that you can play polyphonic, even if Legato is turned on?
However, you don't have to use two tracks.
Simply copy the articulation preset, paste it to another articulation preset, assign one to polyphon and the other to legato. Now you can switch between polyphonic and legato with a keyswitch or CC6.


chibear said:


> Slightly off topic, but still related to your libraries and similar, in your brass (which are absolutely lovely IMO) is there a way to select mutes and turn them on and off via CC# or host automation. Right now it looks again like I need a separate track for each mute and open sounds.


Switching from mute to open would produce a short drop out, because the convolution has to be loaded. Thats why I didn't include a button to switch between these two sounds.
Yes, you have to use two tracks, but with a simple trick you can play them on the same MIDI channel and treat them as one instrument.
Load one Orchestral Brass instrument. Assign the articulation "empty" to e.g. C0
Load the same instrument as a second instance and set it to "mute".
Assign "Empty" to all keyswitches except C0.
Now you can switch between mute and open with a keyswitch or CC6.


chibear said:


> Irrespective of the above, I love these libraries. Because of the flexibility you have built in I can tailor them to for the workflow I could only up until now only dream of and with the possibilities for altering articulations and control over legato I can produce passages that come closer in color variation and nuance to what I hear in my head than I have ever experienced on a DAW before. Thank you.


Thanks for your kind words.
And thanks so much for your hints. It really helps me to learn how you use the instruments improve them in future updates.

Chris Hein


----------



## Chris Hein (Mar 25, 2021)

Laurance said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is it possible to get a patch like the performance legato found in chambre strings library of concurrence ?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I don't understand your request.


----------



## Laurance (Mar 25, 2021)

Chris Hein said:


> Sorry, I don't understand your request.


I mean the ability to have a faster legato/portamento transitions when playing fast notes (higher velocity) 

and slower transitions when playing slower in low velocities 

like the Run up/Down patch but with real time adaptive legato/portamento playing notes

regards


----------



## Chris Hein (Mar 25, 2021)

Laurance said:


> I mean the ability to have a faster legato/portamento transitions when playing fast notes (higher velocity)
> 
> and slower transitions when playing slower in low velocities
> 
> ...


Ah, ok, yes, actually thats build in.
The transition has its natural length. If you play slow, the whole transition is played.
If you play faster than the transition length, the next note fades out the transition and blends into the next note with no lag.
This is happening automatically, you don't have to wait until the transition is played.
The same is true for the portamento. The transition ends if you play the next note before the natural ending.
So, there is never a lag which affects the timing of the second note, playing faster melodies is always fluid.
This works for all velocities.

Chris Hein


----------



## richhickey (Mar 26, 2021)

Pianolando said:


> To me the super loud FF layers are a feature, not a bug. One of the unique points about CH string libraries is that it has more recorded velocity layers than almost any other string libraries. Then you can get those over the top loud sounds, that real strings definitly can produce. If you don’t want them, just play softer.


Yup. And the libs do soft as well as they do loud. I love the dynamics of CH stuff.


----------



## Przemek K. (Mar 27, 2021)

So I gave it a shot and did a short test mockup of The Robot piece.
View attachment The Robot - CH Ens Test - Przemyslaw kopczyk.mp3


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 27, 2021)

Hello all! First post here, shortly lived lurker. Just getting into samples and I've burned thru the blakkus and Tina Guo Cello but my endless search of perfection led me to Chris Hein (chosen over emotional and bohemian which were two contenders)
So far I absolutely love it! Quick question, I noticed that the British and German Cello (& the modern and romantic in the EX section) do not have all the articulations as the Modern and Romantic (Not in the EX section). A lot of them are 'greyed out' from being chosen. 
Is this on purpose or some kind of error?


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 27, 2021)

Przemek K. said:


> So I gave it a shot and did a short test mockup of The Robot piece.
> View attachment The Robot - CH Ens Test - Przemyslaw kopczyk.mp3


Hi @Przemek K. ,

Sounds wonderful. Thanks for sharing.

Q. Did you use the CH-Ensemble with the Solos, or just the solos in this demo ?

Any additional info. about what was used in this track would be helpful. (Thanks).


----------



## chopin4525 (Mar 27, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Hello all! First post here, shortly lived lurker. Just getting into samples and I've burned thru the blakkus and Tina Guo Cello but my endless search of perfection led me to Chris Hein (chosen over emotional and bohemian which were two contenders)
> So far I absolutely love it! Quick question, I noticed that the British and German Cello (& the modern and romantic in the EX section) do not have all the articulations as the Modern and Romantic (Not in the EX section). A lot of them are 'greyed out' from being chosen.
> Is this on purpose or some kind of error?


They have less articulations compared with the "main" instruments but all have their own tone and color. The Italian contrabass and the French viola f.e. are jaw dropping.


----------



## Przemek K. (Mar 27, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Przemek K. ,
> 
> Sounds wonderful. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


Hi muziksculp,

you are welcome. I did use the ensembles and solos including my own custom legato patches.
Some layering was involved with different articulations and a bit of envelope attack on some short articulations was raised as well to get different touch so to speak.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 27, 2021)

chopin4525 said:


> They have less articulations compared with the "main" instruments but all have their own tone and color. The Italian contrabass and the French viola f.e. are jaw dropping.


Got you, thanks for the reply. That's what I figured just was hoping I was missing something. I only have the solo cello but it's such an amazing package! Here is a piece I wrote with the felt instruments blisko cello and Chris Hein cello playing the lead line!


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 27, 2021)

Przemek K. said:


> Hi muziksculp,
> 
> you are welcome. I did use the ensembles and solos including my own custom legato patches.
> Some layering was involved with different articulations and a bit of envelope attack on some short articulations was raised as well to get different touch so to speak.


Hi @Przemek K. ,

Thanks for the feedback. 

I can tell by listening to it that you got quite creative with how you used CH-Solo & Ens Strings in this track.  

This really shows how flexible, and great sounding these Chris Hein libraries are. I'm appreciating them more, and more as I use them, and experiment with them. imho. they deserve much more praise, and recognition. Hopefully this thread will help achieve that. 

Looking forward to more demo track posts on this thread from CH-Solo & Ens. Strings users. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 17, 2021)

Hi,

Here is a heads up on an interesting video tutorial series posted yesterday by *Groove3*.

The tutorial series is : *MIDI Orchestration Explained*.

This is an over 4 hrs. series, 30 video instruction series, and the interesting thing is that it used the *Chris Hein* Orchestral libraries throughout the video series to explain MIDI Orchestration.

Here is the link : https://www.groove3.com/tutorials/midi-orchestration-explained

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is a heads up on an interesting video tutorial series posted yesterday by Groove3.
> 
> ...


Nice, great tip. In case you’re deciding to get this, let us Hein Heads know how you like it...


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Nice, great tip. In case you’re deciding to get this, let us Hein Heads know how you like it...


I subscribe to Groove3, so I will watch it for sure.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I subscribe to Groove3, so I will watch it for sure.


Ah it’s a subscription then eh? Cool, thanks. I am going to do some research myself and look into this.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Ah it’s a subscription then eh? Cool, thanks. I am going to do some research myself and look into this.


I think you can also buy separate courses if you don't want to subscribe.

Yes, I just checked, you can buy a download version.


----------



## muziksculp (May 13, 2021)

Hi,

The more I use, and discover what these *Chris Hein Ensemble Strings* can offer, the more I'm impressed with this library !

Here is a simple, yet quite useful tip:

*TIP : * Using the Sordino amount fader to customize the strings timbre to your taste. 

Yup, the Sordino amount fader, once you enable the Sordino function is not just for getting a Sordino String effect via the high-cut filtering, you can dial small amounts of this Sordino fader to create new warmer timbres that sound wonderful for those romantic , and mysterious sounding string section sounds, that don't sound like sordino strings.






Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## gronnsalen (May 25, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> *Chris Hein* has *Solo Strings*, and *Ensemble Strings* Libraries, Which have lots of special features. I haven't come across any dedicated posts here that discuss how best to use them, plus tips, and suggestions from users.
> 
> ...


I have an issue with CH solo violin and viola, that I’m struggling to find an answer to. I love CH libraries, and especially the noteheads that is very flexible. In my opinion a xfade patch combined with noteheads in stack mode with keyboard velocity is the most playable performance patch. I have CH orchestra complete, and this method works great for nearly all instruments EXEPT solo violin an viola. With them I get some strange random velocity «bursts». I’ve asked Chris, but he has no solution. He just suggest alternative methods, but I feel there must be a bug somewhere since it’s just a couple of instruments of all the CH library that has this issue. Anyone had the same issue?


----------



## muziksculp (May 25, 2021)

gronnsalen said:


> I have an issue with CH solo violin and viola, that I’m struggling to find an answer to. I love CH libraries, and especially the noteheads that is very flexible. In my opinion a xfade patch combined with noteheads in stack mode with keyboard velocity is the most playable performance patch. I have CH orchestra complete, and this method works great for nearly all instruments EXEPT solo violin an viola. With them I get some strange random velocity «bursts». I’ve asked Chris, but he has no solution. He just suggest alternative methods, but I feel there must be a bug somewhere since it’s just a couple of instruments of all the CH library that has this issue. Anyone had the same issue?


Hi @gronnsalen ,

Which articulation are you using ? There is no Xfade patch in the articulation list.


----------



## cygnusdei (May 25, 2021)

gronnsalen said:


> I have an issue with CH solo violin and viola, that I’m struggling to find an answer to. I love CH libraries, and especially the noteheads that is very flexible. In my opinion a xfade patch combined with noteheads in stack mode with keyboard velocity is the most playable performance patch. I have CH orchestra complete, and this method works great for nearly all instruments EXEPT solo violin an viola. With them I get some strange random velocity «bursts». I’ve asked Chris, but he has no solution. He just suggest alternative methods, but I feel there must be a bug somewhere since it’s just a couple of instruments of all the CH library that has this issue. Anyone had the same issue?


Are these bursts reflected in the velocity values as reported real time on the UI? In my experience using Sibelius, if you use any Espressivo playback mode, the velocity contours are all Sibelius' doing, not the VST. At any rate you can do single edits for the velocity values (with Sibelius, it's in the 'live play' mode).


----------



## chibear (May 25, 2021)

I think OP is referring to Xfade vs velocity for changing dynamic layers.

Lately I’ve been working with the Italian violin and haven’t noticed issues. Like muzisculp asked, on which articulations does it happen?

Edit: thinking about when I was first playing with the libraries, I got some strange results if I set legato/polyphon wrong on some articulations so you may want to try that.


----------



## gronnsalen (May 25, 2021)

cygnusdei said:


> Are these bursts reflected in the velocity values as reported real time on the UI? In my experience using Sibelius, if you use any Espressivo playback mode, the velocity contours are all Sibelius' doing, not the VST. At any rate you can do single edits for the velocity values (with Sibelius, it's in the 'live play' mode).


The velocity «bursts» have no connection with played or programmed velocities. I did this test: Programmed a scale, set velocity and CC11 to one value for every note. The bursts still appeared. But I noticed they appeared on the same notes every playback. Those were notes that didn’t quite overlap. When I made all the notes overlap, the bursts disappeared. Seems to me it’s some bug in the stack notehead scripting on this instrument. All other CH instruments works fine.


----------



## gronnsalen (May 25, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @gronnsalen ,
> 
> Which articulation are you using ? There is no Xfade patch in the articulation list.


😊 All articulations can be xfade or keyboard velocity. You choose in the articulation setup.


----------



## muziksculp (May 25, 2021)

gronnsalen said:


> 😊 All articulations can be xfade or keyboard velocity. You choose in the articulation setup.


I'm aware of that. 

I was just asking which specific articulation you are using to play when the velocity bursts happen ? i.e. 'Sustain Vibrato', or 'Lyrical Vibrato', or 'Dynamic Expression Long' , or .... etc. ?


----------



## cygnusdei (May 25, 2021)

gronnsalen said:


> The velocity «bursts» have no connection with played or programmed velocities. I did this test: Programmed a scale, set velocity and CC11 to one value for every note. The bursts still appeared. But I noticed they appeared on the same notes every playback. Those were notes that didn’t quite overlap. When I made all the notes overlap, the bursts disappeared. Seems to me it’s some bug in the stack notehead scripting on this instrument. All other CH instruments works fine.


That sounds like a bug. I never had this with "keyboard + xfade"


----------



## gronnsalen (May 26, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I'm aware of that.
> 
> I was just asking which specific articulation you are using to play when the velocity bursts happen ? i.e. 'Sustain Vibrato', or 'Lyrical Vibrato', or 'Dynamic Expression Long' , or .... etc. ?


Mostly dynamic expression long or sus vib I think. But I think the problem occurs for every long articulation when using noteheads in stackmode.


----------



## muziksculp (May 27, 2021)

gronnsalen said:


> Mostly dynamic expression long or sus vib I think. But I think the problem occurs for every long articulation when using noteheads in stackmode.


Hi @gronnsalen ,

OK, I tested this, and I Yes, I confirm that there is a problem, I hear loud bursts when playing using the Noteheads in stack mode.

I'm guessing it's a bug, that needs a fix, as is, it is not usable.

I would recommend contacting Chris Hein directly via their support email, and bring this issue to his attention.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (May 27, 2021)

Hi,

I'm also confirming that the Notehead issue is also present in the Chris Hein Solo Viola.

I will email Chris Hein Support, to report that both the Solo Violin, and Solo Viola are not working as they should with the Note Head when using Stack Mode. I tested both Instruments using Keyboard, Xfade, and Keybd + Xfade, all exhibited the issue.

The Solo Cello, and Solo D.Bass worked fine with the Note Head feature.

Hopefully they can look into this, and fix the problem.

Cheers,
Muziksculp

*UPDATE: * I emailed Chris Hein describing the issue. Hopefully he will reply, and try to fix it.


----------



## gronnsalen (May 28, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @gronnsalen ,
> 
> OK, I tested this, and I Yes, I confirm that there is a problem, I hear loud bursts when playing using the Noteheads in stack mode.
> 
> ...


Great! I have already had a mail-conversation with Chris on the subject. I must confess I’m impressed with how fast and serious his support is! But so far he hasn’t been able to solve the pussle, so that’s why I checked in here. But it’s great if you have experienced the same issue. That may indicate that the problem is NOT in my DAW, midicontroller etc. but actually in the instrument.


----------



## richhickey (May 28, 2021)

I reported this +12db volume problem with stacked note heads in the solo strings back in 2018. Chris said "I wonder why I don’t get more complains if everyone has this problem." It seems they do!

Interestingly, at the time all 4 solo strings were affected. However, the update that added Cello/Bass in their native ranges with KeySwitchUp (mapped above) fixed this problem for Cello and Bass, which is why you only see it now on the Viola and Violin. I reported that again back in March but have heard nothing.


----------



## gronnsalen (May 28, 2021)

This is interesting! I got a mail from him yesterday, stating that he had diagnosed it to be a «release issue». Not quite sure if he meant «public» release or ADSR release - I think both☺️. Somehow an old script had made it’s way to the official realeased version. But he also sent me a video where he shows that setting releasetime to zero solves the problem. I tried that, and yes, the «pops» disappear, but the volume issue is still there. And with release set to zero, it just sounds silly. But maybe he just pointed out what he thought needed to be fixed. He was going to fix it in a new scripting update. 
I agree that it’s strange if noone but us have noticed the issue! In my opinion, the stacked noteheads are maybe the greatest feature of the CH libraries! The idea of stacking xfadevel longs with keyvel attacks isn’t new, but having many attacks to choose from, and the way it is combined with the legato scriping is very musical, I think. It’s kind of like Spifire’s performance legato, but with more control, and I find it’s the fastest way to get musical results without much keyswitching. But maybe most users are more into a keyvel and keyswitching method, and then I guess the problem doesn’t appear? But still, the stacked noteheads is a feature that several of CH promotion videos «brag» about?
Anothere issue: I had some strange pitchbend randomness with CH horns pro. Even if pitchbend data in my DAW (Logic pro X) looked fine, the pitch didn’t go back to zero, and instruments ended up being out of tune, or even transposed! I don’t use pitchbend that much, but I have never had this problem with other libraries or softsynths. Any experience here? I have googled the issue, and it may seem to be a Logic issue, but I haven’t done any more research. I just somehow found a way to get a mix where pitchbend was ok, and forgot about it😏.


----------



## Chris Hein (May 28, 2021)

Yes, this is a bug in the script concerning the release of the note,
which is only audible when using the Note-Heads and two notes are too close together.
You won't hear any volume jumps, if there is enough space between the ending of the first note and the attack of the second, or if you play legato, overlapping notes.

This issue has already been fixed in 2018.
It was affecting all Solo String instruments in the same way.
Somehow, the new script version has not been updated to the sales version for Violin and Viola.
I didn't realize that, because the version I'm using here is fine.

So, the world is already saved, I'll let you know as soon as we have the fix uploaded.

Chris Hein


----------



## cygnusdei (May 28, 2021)

gronnsalen said:


> This is interesting! I got a mail from him yesterday, stating that he had diagnosed it to be a «release issue». Not quite sure if he meant «public» release or ADSR release - I think both☺️. Somehow an old script had made it’s way to the official realeased version. But he also sent me a video where he shows that setting releasetime to zero solves the problem. I tried that, and yes, the «pops» disappear, but the volume issue is still there. And with release set to zero, it just sounds silly. But maybe he just pointed out what he thought needed to be fixed. He was going to fix it in a new scripting update.
> I agree that it’s strange if noone but us have noticed the issue! In my opinion, the stacked noteheads are maybe the greatest feature of the CH libraries! The idea of stacking xfadevel longs with keyvel attacks isn’t new, but having many attacks to choose from, and the way it is combined with the legato scriping is very musical, I think. It’s kind of like Spifire’s performance legato, but with more control, and I find it’s the fastest way to get musical results without much keyswitching. But maybe most users are more into a keyvel and keyswitching method, and then I guess the problem doesn’t appear? But still, the stacked noteheads is a feature that several of CH promotion videos «brag» about?
> Anothere issue: I had some strange pitchbend randomness with CH horns pro. Even if pitchbend data in my DAW (Logic pro X) looked fine, the pitch didn’t go back to zero, and instruments ended up being out of tune, or even transposed! I don’t use pitchbend that much, but I have never had this problem with other libraries or softsynths. Any experience here? I have googled the issue, and it may seem to be a Logic issue, but I haven’t done any more research. I just somehow found a way to get a mix where pitchbend was ok, and forgot about it😏.


I haven't used the notehead feature but if it's stacking as I understand it, then yay for the separate tracks/staves approach as it already allows you to stack whatever, however, without scripting bugs.


----------



## muziksculp (May 29, 2021)

Hi @Chris Hein,

Thanks for the helpful feedback. Looking forward to the fix.

Oh.. and here is another question for you 

I noticed that the Ensemble String do not have a Note Head Editor , but the Solo Strings do, is there any reason for this ? and can you offer a note head editor for the Ensemble Strings in the future, or is there a technical issue that prevented the implementation of a Note Head Editor for the Ens. Strings ?

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## gronnsalen (May 29, 2021)

Chris Hein said:


> Yes, this is a bug in the script concerning the release of the note,
> which is only audible when using the Note-Heads and two notes are too close together.
> You won't hear any volume jumps, if there is enough space between the ending of the first note and the attack of the second, or if you play legato, overlapping notes.
> 
> ...


Great! Save the world!😆


----------



## gronnsalen (May 29, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Chris Hein,
> 
> Thanks for the helpful feedback. Looking forward to the fix.
> 
> ...


I have this on my wishlist too! But actually I would prefer just a notehead master level CC fader.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 29, 2021)

gronnsalen said:


> I have this on my wishlist too! But actually I would prefer just a notehead master level CC fader.


+1 and +1 @Chris Hein ❤️


----------



## Ushmurr (May 31, 2021)

I just bought CH Compact strings and trying to edit and save patches for my template. I'm using Tec2 breath controller to control dynamics cc11 setting most arts to xfade. Question is , does anyone know if it's possible to get these strings to go 'Niente' ? 
It would be nice to be able to fade into the lowest dynamic.


----------



## richhickey (May 31, 2021)

Chris Hein said:


> Yes, this is a bug in the script concerning the release of the note,
> which is only audible when using the Note-Heads and two notes are too close together.
> You won't hear any volume jumps, if there is enough space between the ending of the first note and the attack of the second, or if you play legato, overlapping notes.
> 
> ...


That's not the problem I'm seeing, which happens regardless of the spacing between notes.

Here's the problem in action. First the cello, which is fine, then the same MIDI going to the viola, where the _sustained_ (base) portion of the note is radically louder when a notehead is stacked.

*EDIT 06/2021 - this problem is fixed with the latest patch from Chris Hein.*

View attachment chtest.mp4


----------



## muziksculp (May 31, 2021)

Here is my Note-Head test video, I'm using Chris Hein Solo Viola.

What I noticed is that the loud Note-Head bursts only happen when playing it in real time.

If I record a phrase in my DAW (without the Note-Head feature), and then enable the Note-Head feature, and vary the Note-Head types via CC#2, I don't hear any loud bursts of the note heads, which can also be programmed per note head in the Note-Head editor to taste.

So this seems to be a good solution to avoid the loud Note-Head bursts that are experienced when playing the instrument with Note-Head enabled in real-time.


----------



## muziksculp (May 31, 2021)

Ushmurr said:


> I just bought CH Compact strings and trying to edit and save patches for my template. I'm using Tec2 breath controller to control dynamics cc11 setting most arts to xfade. Question is , does anyone know if it's possible to get these strings to go 'Niente' ?
> It would be nice to be able to fade into the lowest dynamic.


I agree, a Niente feature would be quite nice to have. 

You can always email Chris Hein, and request it, maybe he can implement it via a future update to his Strings Libraries.


----------



## gronnsalen (Jun 1, 2021)

Ushmurr said:


> I just bought CH Compact strings and trying to edit and save patches for my template. I'm using Tec2 breath controller to control dynamics cc11 setting most arts to xfade. Question is , does anyone know if it's possible to get these strings to go 'Niente' ?
> It would be nice to be able to fade into the lowest dynamic.


Hi!
They should go to niente. You should check on your settings on the Tec2 and make sure MIDI min is set to zero for the CC you choose for the xfade.


----------



## gronnsalen (Jun 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Here is my Note-Head test video, I'm using Chris Hein Solo Viola.
> 
> What I noticed is that the loud Note-Head bursts only happen when playing it in real time.
> 
> ...



I just installed a fix that Chris sent me, and it works!! Both vln and vla now works perfectly!🍾🍺🥁🙏


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 1, 2021)

gronnsalen said:


> I just installed a fix that Chris sent me, and it works!! Both vln and vla now works perfectly!🍾🍺🥁🙏


Same here. 

It also fixed the Portamento issue. It used to only work properly when using the Keyboard mode, and pressing the Sustain Pedal for Portamento, now it works with the other Modes, not just Keyboard Mode. So that was a bonus, and very useful fix for me.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 1, 2021)

gronnsalen said:


> Hi!
> They should go to niente. You should check on your settings on the Tec2 and make sure MIDI min is set to zero for the CC you choose for the xfade.


No, I don't think it has a real Niente feature (Total Silence when CC11 = 0), I can still hear a very low volume even when CC11 is Zero.

I forgot to ask Chris about this. I might email him about it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 1, 2021)

How do other clients get this fix?


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> How do other clients get this fix?


I'm guessing via Best Service if you purchased it from them, and that's provided that the new files have been sent to BS, and they uploaded them to their servers. 

I would suggest emailing Chris and asking him about this directly.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I'm guessing via Best Service if you purchased it from them, and that's provided that the new files have been sent to BS, and they uploaded them to their servers.
> 
> I would suggest emailing Chris and asking him about this directly.


I will definitely do the latter but was just thinking out loud what the typical support route would be? Should I expect an email from Bestservice? From Chris? Or are updates only supplied to the lucky few who ask?


----------



## Chris Hein (Jun 2, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I will definitely do the latter but was just thinking out loud what the typical support route would be? Should I expect an email from Bestservice? From Chris? Or are updates only supplied to the lucky few who ask?


The update will be available through your BestService user account.
I'll let you know when its ready.

If you want the update now, send me a mail to:
[email protected]


----------



## Chris Hein (Jun 2, 2021)

The X-Fade set to 0 does not result in complete silence.
I had it this way in a library years ago.
One customer wanted is money back, he complained, the instrument makes no sound.

I can make a custom patch for you, if you need the X-Fade go to niente.
You can also use Volume (cc7) in addition to the X-Fade.

Chris Hein


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 2, 2021)

Chris Hein said:


> The update will be available through your BestService user account.
> I'll let you know when its ready.
> 
> If you want the update now, send me a mail to:
> [email protected]


Thanks for reaching out Chris. Much appreciated


----------



## Ushmurr (Jun 2, 2021)

Chris Hein said:


> The X-Fade set to 0 does not result in complete silence.
> I had it this way in a library years ago.
> One customer wanted is money back, he complained, the instrument makes no sound.
> 
> ...


Hey Chris,
Thanks for diving in here
That would be great for me to have it on one CC meaning less midi editing.
I'll drop you an email.

Thanks


----------



## Rob (Jun 2, 2021)

Ushmurr said:


> I just bought CH Compact strings and trying to edit and save patches for my template. I'm using Tec2 breath controller to control dynamics cc11 setting most arts to xfade. Question is , does anyone know if it's possible to get these strings to go 'Niente' ?
> It would be nice to be able to fade into the lowest dynamic.


One way would be to assign whatever cc you're using for expression to Kontakt's volume fader, from the automation tab...


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 2, 2021)

Rob said:


> One way would be to assign whatever cc you're using for expression to Kontakt's volume fader, from the automation tab...


The problem with doing that is that you can not put a cap on the max. volume level, which is what Expression CC11 is good for, operating within the defined range set by the volume fader, you don't want to keep moving the volume fader.


----------



## Rob (Jun 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> The problem with doing that is that you can not put a cap on the max. volume level, which is what Expression CC11 is good for, operating within the defined range set by the volume fader, you don't want to keep moving the volume fader.


but you can define the range of the cc in the automation page... oh. ok now I understand what you mean. Still, I keep doing that a lot


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 15, 2021)

Hello Chris Hein Solo & Ensemble Strings Fans,  

I was thinking it would be very helpful if we can discuss the C.H. Artificial Legato vs True Legato features of these libraries, and the Legato features in general when using these libraries. 

i.e. Why do we have an Artificial Legato option in the first place ? What is it suitable for ? When would one use the True vs Artificial Legato ? How best to customize /Edit the legatos to taste ? Which one is better for general use ? ...etc. etc. 

I noticed there is another topic about the CH legatos back from 2018, but I think it would be nice to continue discussing this topic a bit further in 2021, on this dedicated thread for these libraries to offer more updated resources, info, tutorials, tips, ..etc. 


Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## richhickey (Jun 17, 2021)

Chris Hein said:


> The update will be available through your BestService user account.
> I'll let you know when its ready.
> 
> If you want the update now, send me a mail to:
> [email protected]


This patch fixes the problem I documented here https://vi-control.net/community/th...r-tips-questions-feedback.106441/post-4839891

Thanks Chris - great support!


----------



## blakeklondike (Jun 17, 2021)

what i have heard of these is just out of this world-- anyone have any thoughts on CH vs the sounds in EWQL, Studio One and Komplete Ultimate? I bought these big all-in-one libraries and worry now that I should have been targeting individual instruments/sections. 

Are there any resources on here about keyswitches and their alternatives? Trying to get a handle on expression and technique.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

blakeklondike said:


> Are there any resources on here about keyswitches and their alternatives?


This thread I believe aims to be just that. What do you mean when you say alternatives to keyswitches - in the context of CH?


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 17, 2021)

blakeklondike said:


> what i have heard of these is just out of this world-- anyone have any thoughts on CH vs the sounds in EWQL, Studio One and Komplete Ultimate? I bought these big all-in-one libraries and worry now that I should have been targeting individual instruments/sections.
> 
> Are there any resources on here about keyswitches and their alternatives? Trying to get a handle on expression and technique.


Which EWQL did you get?


----------



## blakeklondike (Jun 17, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Which EWQL did you get?


Hollywood Orchestra Silver and Symphonic Orchestra Gold Complete. Thanks!


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 17, 2021)

blakeklondike said:


> Hollywood Orchestra Silver and Symphonic Orchestra Gold Complete. Thanks!


I think it's helpful to have a full orchestra starting point, and then pick up individual sections based on your needs. I wouldn't regret starting with that because it covers a ton of ground and people still use those libraries today, but if you think "i need more options for brass" or whatever, you have a starting point to figure out what you need in the future. And you might even find that what you have already covers your needs.


----------



## blakeklondike (Jun 17, 2021)

Thanks! One more quick question: I am brand new to orchestral sampling-- are there any libraries that are easier to use than others?


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 17, 2021)

blakeklondike said:


> Thanks! One more quick question: I am brand new to orchestral sampling-- are there any libraries that are easier to use than others?


YES. Every library is different from the next. Often the easier to use, the less flexible it is...but that's not a hard and fast rule. Hein can do so much more than EWQL, but it's also much more difficult to use. I'd get comfortable with the limits of what you have and let that guide you. Learn the mic positions and how the articulations sound together and if you think "i need something that does ____" it'll be much easier to find your next library


----------



## Batrawi (Jun 17, 2021)

blakeklondike said:


> Thanks! One more quick question: I am brand new to orchestral sampling-- are there any libraries that are easier to use than others?


This reminds me of the other "quick" question: "How did the universe start!"😉... so you can imagine how long an answer to that would be that it would completely derail this thread. (I'm no moderator but just friendly advising). It's also very hard for someone to tell you what library is easier "for you" to use than another unless you have to explain your preferred music style/workflow/needed articulations etc, etc, etc,.... which probably others have done many times before you by creating a separate thread to get the answers they needed. So here I'm gonna quote my friend @doctoremmet 's golden rule: "use the search function" maybe you can find some answers already. Another thing I'd advise you to do is to check @Cory Pelizzari 's libraries reviews on his YT channel as they are extremely practical and informative regardless if you're a beginner or an expert


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 17, 2021)

^^this one knows what's up^^


----------



## Chris Hein (Jul 2, 2021)

The update for Solo Violin and solo Viola is officially released
and available for free through BestService:





Downloads | bestservice.com


Latest Best Service Software | Engine Quickstart Tutorial | Product Updates




www.bestservice.com





Chris Hein


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 2, 2021)

Chris Hein said:


> The update for Solo Violin and solo Viola is officially released
> and available for free through BestService:
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

Thanks for the update. 

I'm guessing these are the same ones you emailed me earlier. So, I don't need to install them.


----------



## Bollen (Jul 2, 2021)

Anybody else getting a completely bugged vib Hotkey with this latest update?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 3, 2021)

Bollen said:


> Anybody else getting a completely bugged vib Hotkey with this latest update?


Hi @Bollen

The Vib Hotkey (A#1) works fine in both the Solo Violin and Solo Viola here.

I got the update directly from Chris, I'm not sure if the latest update you got from Best Service is the same one I got from Chris, but I'm guessing it should be the same. You might want to email Chris Hein to get direct feedback from him.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Bollen (Jul 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Bollen
> 
> The Vib Hotkey (A#1) works fine in both the Solo Violin and Solo Viola here.
> 
> ...


Yeah I got them through the link above. The issue is present in both the regular and the Italian violin. I don't have the other strings. It's very erratic and doesn't happen all the time, but most of the time:
View attachment CH Test.mp3

@Chris Hein This just me going down from A5 playing each note and then vibrating on each.


----------



## Chris Hein (Jul 5, 2021)

Bollen said:


> Yeah I got them through the link above. The issue is present in both the regular and the Italian violin. I don't have the other strings. It's very erratic and doesn't happen all the time, but most of the time:
> View attachment CH Test.mp3
> 
> @Chris Hein This just me going down from A5 playing each note and then vibrating on each.


Could you send me the .nki instrument file you are using, so I can check the settings?
[email protected]

Chris Hein


----------



## Daniel (Oct 26, 2021)

Hi @Chris Hein , 
In CH-Strings Compact, the articulation :"Sustain Vibrato" , could I make it as Vibrato "off" ?, so that I can achieve the articulation sound as "Sustain" in "CH- Ensemble Strings" articulation?

Because I am really like the "Sustain" articulation timbre but unfortunately the "Sustain" articulation not consist in Compact Strings, I have watch and listen the "Sustain" sound with this link:
 -----> in minutes: 45:04.

Thank you.

Best,
Daniel.


----------



## 2mind (Nov 29, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Regarding the Sustain-Pedal issue I posted about earlier, which was buggy in the Strings Ensemble Full-Mid and Strings Ensemble Full-Low. Patches. Chris Hein has fixed this issue by emailing me new scripts that I replaced in the samples folder, he will be replacing these files in the Best Service Downloads. So, if you have this issue, I would recommend you re-download these files from the Best Service site.
> 
> ...


Hi muziksculp, would you like to share the new scripts for the Strings Ensemble Library because the files in the Best Service Downloads are still the faulty ones. Would appreciate that a lot!


----------



## Chris Hein (Nov 29, 2021)

2mind said:


> Hi muziksculp, would you like to share the new scripts for the Strings Ensemble Library because the files in the Best Service Downloads are still the faulty ones. Would appreciate that a lot!


Hm, I recommend to contact me instead of sharing single parts of the library.
The sustain pedal bug is definitely fixed and included in the BestService downloads.
If you request new download links in your BestService user account, the fix should be included.
However, you can always contact me directly: [email protected]

Chris Hein


----------



## 2mind (Nov 29, 2021)

Chris Hein said:


> Hm, I recommend to contact me instead of sharing single parts of the library.
> The sustain pedal bug is definitely fixed and included in the BestService downloads.
> If you request new download links in your BestService user account, the fix should be included.
> However, you can always contact me directly: [email protected]
> ...


Hey thanks a lot for the reply! Ive already sent you an email (p.kim[email protected])


----------



## Daniel (Dec 17, 2021)

Still learning,.... what a wonderful product,..
Thanks @muziksculp for this thread.

Best,
Daniel


----------



## Daniel (Dec 24, 2021)

Happy Holidays!

Please allow me to ask CH Strings.

On the attachment,
00:21 run strings sound : how to make attack sound going smooth? 

00:23 - 00:27 : the same as above question.

I know I just did put a midi and only load CH-Ensemble Strings.

the midi is in the thread: https://vi-control.net/community/th...sing-a-short-mockup-midi.118771/#post-5002041

Thank you.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 24, 2021)

Another beautiful song and tips how to use the library from @Ben E 






Recommendations for string library/VST with small footprint


I made this using Chris Hein strings. I think it sounds pretty good. very lovely piece. that does sound good.




vi-control.net


----------



## Futchibon (Dec 25, 2021)

Have been getting into CH recently, incredibly versatile, not the easiest to start off with though, wish there were more tutorials out there...


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 25, 2021)

Lovely sounding string composition using Chris Hein Strings by @Ben E


----------



## frankben (Dec 27, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> CH-Solo Strings sound so good in the videos.
> 
> Have you been able to accomplish this kind of performances, and great sound using them ?



I did a remix of False Rhumba


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 29, 2021)

Chris Hein Strings used in Pop Productions. 

(It's in Korean, but has linear notes in english)


----------



## Neer (Dec 29, 2021)

Hello. Is there an actual user manual for Solo Violin and Ensemble Strings? I have not been able to locate any and I prefer reading to watching videos. Thanks!


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 29, 2021)

Neer said:


> Hello. Is there an actual user manual for Solo Violin and Ensemble Strings? I have not been able to locate any and I prefer reading to watching videos. Thanks!


I'm guessing you don't have the library ? because the manual should be included in the document download.


----------



## Neer (Dec 29, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I'm guessing you don't have the library ? because the manual should be included in the document download.


Thanks for your reply. I do have both libraries but have not seen manuals in either. I'll look again.

Aha! Found them! Thanks.


----------



## tmpc (Jan 19, 2022)

New to Ensemble Strings . . . and struggling with it. Has anyone had a problem with one of the All Mix patches when you do the following?

On the Articulation page of the Sustained Vibrato key switch:
1) Change the Legato to Polyphon.
2) Change Dynamic to Keyboard & X-Fade. Put whatever is controlling the X-Fade on max.

Play 3 or 4 high pitched, high velocity notes, release them, and then play a low velocity, low pitched note. You will usually hear a glitch at the beginning of the low note like a gate closing down. This does not happen every time, so do it a few times to hear it. It will do this with any combination of notes, but the high / low pair is really obvious. Although the X-Fade is always on max, it won't do this without Keyboard & X-Fade being selected.

Is this a known problem? If so, anybody know a way around it?


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 19, 2022)

tmpc said:


> New to Ensemble Strings . . . and struggling with it. Has anyone had a problem with one of the All Mix patches when you do the following?
> 
> On the Articulation page of the Sustained Vibrato key switch:
> 1) Change the Legato to Polyphon.
> ...


I don't bother using Keyboard & X-Fade mode. It is very unpredictable, I mostly use the Keyboard, or Xfade modes. They works the most reliably with this library. 

Any reason you want to use Keyboard & X-Fade Mode ?


----------



## tmpc (Jan 19, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I don't bother using Keyboard & X-Fade mode. It is very unpredictable, I mostly use the Keyboard, or Xfade modes. They works the most reliably with this library.
> 
> Any reason you want to use Keyboard & X-Fade Mode ?


Can't argue with that.


> . . . I mostly use the Keyboard, or Xfade modes. They works the most reliably with this library.


Again, can't argue with that.


> Any reason you want to use Keyboard & X-Fade Mode ?


I didn't like the default setup on this key switch where it was both polyphonic or monophonic with legato. I'd rather use two different tracks / programs for those two things. With that in mind, I was trying to make a polyphonic patch that also had dynamics control via a MIDI pedal; a pretty common thing. It works great except for the popping.

My guess is that there is a bug where the previous voice level isn't cleared before the new voice is started.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 19, 2022)

tmpc said:


> Can't argue with that.
> 
> Again, can't argue with that.
> 
> ...


Hi @tmpc ,

You could try this :

This is the way you have it setup in terms of articulation, and playing mode. (Correct ?)





In the Settings Page, try to increase the attack time to a value like 42, and limit the Dynamics Max to something like 82, or try other values, but less than 100. No guarantee this will fix the issue, but it might help.






Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## tmpc (Jan 19, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @tmpc ,
> 
> You could try this :
> 
> This is the way you have it setup in terms of articulation, and playing mode. (Correct ?)


Yes.


> In the Settings Page, try to increase the attack time to a value like 42, and limit the Dynamics Max to something like 82, or try other values, but less than 100. No guarantee this will fix the issue, but it might help.


Thanks for the suggestion, Muziksculp. But it's a little like cutting your leg off so that your foot won't itch. It's just not a solution.

I also noticed another bug in the Keyd & X-Fade. The manual states:

"_Key & XFade works in an intelligent way. Let’s say you play a note at velocity 100, then you increase Expression (CC11), starting from zero. No change is audible until the controller reaches value 100. From here, Expression takes control of the velocity and lets you change the dynamic even after the note is pressed._"

It's a great idea except that it doesn't work consistently. I can sometimes play notes that land in 1 or 2, with the X-Fade control at a lower number, but when I bring the X-Fade cc all the way to max, the level and tone haven't changed at all. Or, it doesn't change for part of the increase and then suddenly jumps. This is really a shame because it sounds fantastic when it works.

So far, I'm finding this sound library to be very buggy. Not a good sign given that it's three years old. I hope they fix this, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## tmpc (Jan 19, 2022)

On a different note, does anyone know what the included "_Ensemble Strings - Aleatoric Fx Mapping v2.pdf_" is referring to?


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 19, 2022)

tmpc said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Muziksculp. But it's a little like cutting your leg off so that your foot won't itch. It's just not a solution.


LOL.. Yeah, I know what you mean. That's why I don't use this mode.


----------

